

JS Dependency Management - Bower.io vs. Component.io vs. Ender - factorialboy

I'm confused.<p>Which way to go?<p>Which has the cleanest design?<p>Which has the most plugins?<p>Which do you use?
======
smanuel
I've always seen Yeoman (and hence Bower for package management) as The
standard. I've never used Ender and can't comment on it but AFAIK it uses
Bower underneath.

